# ICD9 CM and HTN Question



## jcroly (May 22, 2008)

And the right answer is??????

The coding professional may assume a cause and effect relationship between
HTN & which of the following?


   1. HTN and Heart
   2. HTN & renal
   3. HTN Heart and Renal
   4. None of the above


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 22, 2008)

Coding guidelines state "unlike hypertension with heart disease, ICD9-CM presumes a cause-and-effect relationship and classifies *chronic kidney disease* *(CKD)* with hypertension as hypertensive *chronic* kidney disease."  That's straight out of the ICD-9-CM coding guidelines...  Out of curiosity, is this on a test for HCC auditing?


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 23, 2008)

*Assume?*

Well I have a problem with how the question is worded ... 
The coding professional NEVER *assumes* anything!  If it isn't documented; it didn't happen.


----------



## dawndi67 (May 23, 2008)

jcroly said:


> And the right answer is??????
> 
> The coding professional may assume a cause and effect relationship between
> HTN & which of the following?
> ...



I was taught that if the Dr didnt make a relation ship between the htn and heart, renal or heart and renal (ie: HTN with renal or HTN due to renal)there isnt one. So my answer would be 4 none of the above. 

I feel like I am being tested let me know if I'm right 

Dawn, CPC


----------



## rthames052006 (May 23, 2008)

jcroly said:


> And the right answer is??????
> 
> The coding professional may assume a cause and effect relationship between
> HTN & which of the following?
> ...



If you read the coding guidelines in the front of the ICD-9 book for the chapter regarding HTN , you will find that the correct answer is #2 HTN and renal disease.


----------



## nycoder (Sep 19, 2008)

rthames052006 said:


> If you read the coding guidelines in the front of the ICD-9 book for the chapter regarding HTN , you will find that the correct answer is #2 HTN and renal disease.



Does this mean that one should only code one of these conditions even though both are present at the encounter?  Also, if a patient is being treated for hyperkalemia along with chronic kidney disease is it ok code the hyperkalemia or is that just symptom of ckd that is included in the original ckd code?


----------



## dmaec (Sep 19, 2008)

The answer is number (2)  - I agree with Lisa - "unlike hypertension with heart disease, ICD9-CM presumes a cause-and-effect relationship and classifies chronic kidney disease (CKD) with hypertension as hypertensive chronic kidney disease." 
I think this has been the case since at least 2005 - perhaps sooner but 2005 is when I was made aware of it.  It is in  ICD-9-CM coding guidelines.
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Sep 22, 2008)

the answer is 3. HTN Heart and Renal



jcroly said:


> And the right answer is??????
> 
> The coding professional may assume a cause and effect relationship between
> HTN & which of the following?
> ...


----------



## heatherwinters (Jul 10, 2012)

*Coding for htn*

See this article in For the Record

http://www.fortherecordmag.com/archives/042312p28.shtml


----------

